# Fun Weekend



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Had a fun weekend, actually found a few and the boy got his first band!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice haul and congrats to your son on the band.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

THat mallard is like a nice size goose!!!


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> THat mallard is like a nice size goose!!!


True! Northern bird...was banded in Alberta last year, he will be good for dinner tonight:grin:!


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nice haul and congrats to your son on the band.


Thanks! He is super stoked, maybe one day I will get lucky and get one myself!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks good! It's getting to be that great part of the season. Congrats to your son! I've been duck hunting for 16 years and have never got a duck band.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

jealous of that band!!! good shootin!


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work, and nice dog! Draht?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

jeff788 said:


> Nice work, and nice dog! Draht?


Thanks and yes, my buddy's dog and he made some awesome retrieves...he makes it look easy!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go! Dang spoiled kid ;-) Nice job Dad.-8/-


----------

